# Boogie Monster Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Apr 6, 2021)

This has been available for some time @ PedalPCB & some Members have experienced ''Oscillation'' with their Build.
This has been an Issue with this Circuit since it was originally created years ago being a High Gain Pedal!

A simple fix if it arises is to use Shielded cable on Input & Output wires from the Footswitch to their respected Jacks.
The Outer shield should also be Grounded on One end only, to the Ground on the Jacks would be the most practical spot.
*RG174 cable *is readily available for this project but you can use what you have if practical!
You can read about it here
Chuck D. Bones gives some detailed findings:
https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/boogie-monster-squealing.6141/  :


----------

